# design placement on back of shirt



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

how far down on the back of the shirt should I place the design. It's a large full back design.

Thanks


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

As a general rule on my own shirts I go about a hand's width from top of collar.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> As a general rule on my own shirts I go about a hand's width from top of collar.


As in four fingers, or including the thumb. I've read that on the front, some people go three fingers but I'm sure it's lower on the back.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> As in four fingers, or including the thumb. I've read that on the front, some people go three fingers but I'm sure it's lower on the back.


For Large and up sizes, I go whole hand including thumb. Medium down four.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> For Large and up sizes, I go whole hand including thumb. Medium down four.


Ya, I'm doing a full hand since they are all XL and a couple 3X and 5X. 

I'm about a quarter way through 50 shirts. Slow going on the cold peels.


----------

